
Show HN: SlicingDice – Serverless Data Warehouse - menegattig
https://blog.slicingdice.com/slicingdice-is-now-live-b9a34589763f
======
menegattig
SlicingDice co-founder here.

If anyone is interested to know more about our reasons for building
SlicingDice or what is powering the service under the hood, these blog posts
below are good starting points:

Why we built SlicingDice [https://blog.slicingdice.com/why-we-built-
slicingdice-1beffc...](https://blog.slicingdice.com/why-we-built-
slicingdice-1beffc643571)

SlicingDice Uncovered - Part 1 [https://blog.slicingdice.com/slicingdice-
uncovered-part-1-in...](https://blog.slicingdice.com/slicingdice-uncovered-
part-1-infrastructure-f6bc8f270781)

Happy to answer any questions about the service or infrastructure.

------
raftelti
Another SlicingDice co-founder here!

I would be happy to answer any questions about our own analytics database
(S1Search)

